# Finally!



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I put 1000USD down on a nearly perfect Omega SMP 1000m today. The bad news is that it won't arrive until after I deploy







I won't even lay hands on until '06









That's OK, mission accomplished!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

bugger me 1K on a watch you won't touch for a year! You must really want her.

Well done Colin, it won't half give you something to look forward to on your return.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2004)

That's the spirit Colin.









Keep safe.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

1000USD down payment









Must be a special one Colin!

Did you get the SM600 back?


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Thanks, gents. I've been after one of these for years and this one is at least 90%. For an exceedingly rare (IME) watch, I think it's worth the dosh and the wait









The SMP 600 should be back any day now, repaired, timed and tested to full rating. The question is: which will arrive first, my airplane or my watch?


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

pg tips said:


> bugger me 1K on a watch you won't touch for a year! You must really want her.
> 
> Well done Colin, it won't half give you something to look forward to on your return.


 That's 1K USD, pg.









That's, what, about 50 quid these days?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Doesn't matter what it cost Colin, if you can afford it good luck to you.









Hope it sits well on your wrist.









Life can be a short term commodity.


----------

